# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Samsung ๑ ra ✲ mắt ✣ công ✲ nghệ ❦ AI ❉ biến ❣ video ✪ thường ◕‿-  thành ❥ 8K

## dinhduan911

Samsung ✲ ra ◕‿-  mắt ❉ công ✣ nghệ ❣ AI ✤ biến ۞ video ۩ thường ✤ thành ✤ 8K
Hãng điện tử Hàn Quốc vừa ra mắt công nghệ trí tuệ nhân tạo (AI) mới có khả năng nâng chất lượng bất cứ nguồn phát video nào๑ xem thêm: sửa máy tính tại nhà quận 10 tốt
Công nghệ AI mới được Samsung trang bị cho dòng TV QLED cao cấp của hãng✤ Với các khả năng máy học nâng cao➹ công nghệ này giúp hãng sản xuất TV Hàn Quốc có thể chuyển đổi bất cứ nội dung video nào thành chất lượng cao hơn✚
Ngay trước Triển lãm Điện tử Tiêu dùng CES 2018✤ Samsung đã ra mắt mẫu TV 164 inch có tên “The Wall” với nhiều cải tiến đáng chú ý❈ Thú vị hơn❦ công ty này còn giới thiệu nhiều sản phẩm và giải pháp đột phá khác tại sự kiện✿ trong đó có công nghệ AI 8K đầu tiên thế giới✿
Công nghệ mới của Samsung giúp đáp ứng nhu cầu ngày càng tăng các loại TV màn hình lớn độ phân giải siêu nét dù chưa có sẵn nội dung phát thích hợp۩
Samsung ra mat cong nghe AI bien video thuong thanh 8K hinh anh 1
Công nghệ AI 8K của Samsung giúp nâng cấp bất cứ nguồn phát video nào (SD➹ FHD๑ UHD/4K) thành 8K۩
Công nghệ AI 8K của Samsung có thể nâng cấp (upscale) và chuyển đổi bất cứ nguồn video nào thành chất lượng 8K (7❈680 × 4✲320)✚ 
8K được xem là chuẩn hình ảnh mới mà ngành công nghiệp sản xuất TV hướng tới✥ 8K cũng là độ phân giải cao nhất mà thiết bị thu phát kỹ thuật số và ngành điện ảnh số đạt được hiện nay✤
Tuy nhiên❣ vấn đề nan giải mà ngành công nghiệp TV đang gặp phải là chưa có nội dung chất lượng cao❣ Rất ít nhà sản xuất nội dung❧ phim ảnh có thể chạy kịp tốc độ phát triển công nghệ của TV hiện nay❥
Vì thế۩ khoảng cách giữa TV có thể hiển thị hình ảnh độ nét cao với nội dung đạt tới độ phân giải đó ngày càng tăng❉ Công nghệ AI mới của Samsung được kỳ vọng sẽ giúp thu hẹp khoảng cách đó۩
Về cơ bản๑ công nghệ AI 8K của Samsung sẽ tối ưu nội dung video độ phân giải thấp bằng cách khôi phục chất lượng hình ảnh✲ giảm độ nhiễu✪ đồng thời tái tạo các chi tiết liên quan để đạt tới chất lượng hình ảnh 8K❈
Quá trình này diễn ra hoàn toàn tự động❥ vì thế bất cứ nội dung nào khi trình chiếu trên QLED TV mới nhất của Samsung đều đạt độ phân giải cao nhất mà không cần bất cứ căn chỉnh nào๑
Samsung ra mat cong nghe AI bien video thuong thanh 8K hinh anh 2
Samsung giới thiệu tại CES 2018 mẫu QLED TV 8K✲
Hiện tại❉ công nghệ AI 8K của Samsung chỉ xuất hiện trên mẫu QLED TV 8K 85-inch mới của hãng۞ Tuy nhiên๑ Samsung khẳng định rằng sẽ có thêm các mẫu QLED TV khác được trang bị công nghệ AI này~◕‿- ~ dự kiến ra mắt thị trường nửa cuối năm nay❈ 
Các mẫu TV mới tích hợp công nghệ AI sẽ có màn hình lớn hơn 65 inch✦ theo thông tin từ Samsung❈
Tuần trước✚ đối thủ LG của Samsung thông báo sẽ trưng bày mẫu màn hình 8K đầu tiên thế giới tại CES 2018✚ LG cho biết đang hoàn tất các bước cuối cùng để đưa chiếc OLED TV 8K 88 inch ra thị trường۩

----------

